# apcupsd upgrade failure [solved]

## dtlgc

just upgraded apcupsd to apcupsd-3.12.4

software was working correctly before emerge, but I have uninstalled and reinstalled so many time I cannot remmeber what version I was running before, so I think my kernel was built correctly, but I am unsure now.[/code]

lsusb recognizes the APC unit:

```

Bus 004 Device 002: ID 051d:0002 American Power Conversion Uninterruptible Power Supply

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

```

start and restart apcupsd seems to be ok

```

 /etc/init.d/apcupsd restart

 * Stopping APC UPS daemon ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * Starting APC UPS daemon ...                                                                                         [ ok ]

```

log shows apcupsd can't find usb  connection:

nano /var/log/apcupsd.events

```

Sat Dec 31 13:47:37 CST 2005  apcupsd FATAL ERROR in linux-usb.c at line 597

Cannot find UPS device --

For a link to detailed USB trouble shooting information,

please see <http://www.apcupsd.com/support.html>.

```

the setup I was using before in apcupsd.conf: (basically the defaults)

```

UPSCABLE usb

UPSTYPE usb

#DEVICE

# /dev/ttyS0

```

```

apctest

2008-04-16 08:52:01 apctest 3.12.4 (19 August 2006) gentoo

Checking configuration ...

Attached to driver: usb

sharenet.type = DISABLE

cable.type = USB_CABLE

You are using a USB cable type, so I'm entering USB test mode

mode.type = USB_UPS

Setting up the port ...

apctest FATAL ERROR in linux-usb.c at line 649

Cannot find UPS device --

For a link to detailed USB trouble shooting information,

please see <http://www.apcupsd.com/support.html>.

apctest FATAL ERROR in linux-usb.c at line 649

Cannot find UPS device --

For a link to detailed USB trouble shooting information,

please see <http://www.apcupsd.com/support.html>.

apctest error termination completed

```

anyone have suggestions here. I think I have tried about everything that was listed in the forums, but I could be looking at something basic. I just unplugged and replugged the usb cable, in case it was something simple, but it did not make a difference.

thanks,

SteveLast edited by dtlgc on Tue Apr 22, 2008 3:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## -Craig-

to find out which version you used previously, do:

```
grep sys-power/apcupsd /var/log/emerge.log

```

Downgrade to the lower version, try again:

```
emerge '=sys-power/apcupsd-3.10.18-r1'
```

If it works again, go to http://www.apcupsd.org/ and file a bug there.

----------

## dtlgc

Thanks for the reply,

I solved the problem - didn't have the correct HIDDEV enabled in menuconfig.

```

  --- HID Devices                                                  

      -*-   Generic HID support                                        

      [ ]     HID debugging support                                    

      [ ]     /dev/hidraw raw HID device support                       

            *** USB Input Devices ***                                  

      <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support              

      [ ]     Enable support for iBook/PowerBook/MacBook/MacBookPro spe

      [ ]     Force feedback support (EXPERIMENTAL)                    

      [*]     /dev/hiddev raw HID device support 

```

They moved the options around a little in 2.6.24, but I finally found them.

-Steve

----------

